# Applying for partner visa when pregnant.



## Dreamweaver (Sep 2, 2011)

Hi all,

Firstly this is a good news for me. So please be happy for me. 

My girlfriend is now pregnant, I want to take her to the hospital to get things checked out.

Shes on tourist visa without any condition.
Our marriage date is in November so still about a month left.

Is there anyway to fast process the partner visa?
Do we get some advantage because she is pregnant?

By the way, I'm Australian citizen.

Thank you.


----------



## Lisa84 (Nov 13, 2010)

I was in the same position, the processed my visa application slightly faster so that I would have a chance to have the baby in Australia. In the end, I did not get the visa until after birth because of the XRay. Since your girlfriend is in Australia already, I doubt that they would give you priority processing

The XRay might be a problem for you, the XRay requirement cannot be waived and you can't have one until after birth. Your medicals will be slightly more expensive because she will have to do some extra blood tests.

The other "advantage" that you could have is that in order to get PR initially (without the 2 year waiting period, you have to have lived in a DeFacto relationship for two years, not three years. This applies if you lodge your application after birth.



Dreamweaver said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Firstly this is a good news for me. So please be happy for me.
> 
> ...


----------



## dusty_springfield (May 19, 2011)

Hi Dreamweaver,

Congrats to you. If your girlfriend's tourist visa doesn't have condition "NFS", then you can lodge your spouse visa onshore. As I know being pregnant doesn't speed up your spouse visa application. For the health check up, I'm not sure for onshore, but offshore health department asks pregnant visa applicant to wear protection coat for the X-ray. 

If talking about advantages, having a child together is a convincing evidence for your genuine relationship. Anyway, pregnancy is not taken into account and you have to wait till your baby is born. 

Cheers


----------



## Dreamweaver (Sep 2, 2011)

Thank you so much for all your replies.

So what is my next step?

Just wait till we get married then lodge for the visa?
Anything to do before getting married?


----------



## dusty_springfield (May 19, 2011)

Hi Dreamweaver,

Yes, you can lodge your spouse visa after getting your marriage registered. Just a reminder, better double check your sponsorship eligibility and make sure your girlfriend will be able to apply onshore coz I don't wish to see you guys stuck due to those problems arise at the end of the day. And everything is fine, for time being you can collect required documents as well as relationship evidences according to the checklist http://www.immi.gov.au/migrants/_pdf/820-801-checklist.pdf

Cheers


----------



## Dreamweaver (Sep 2, 2011)

thank you for that.
As for that "sponsorship eligibility" where do I check this?


----------



## dusty_springfield (May 19, 2011)

Hi Dreamweaver,

Read partner visa booklet for more specific info http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/booklets/1127.pdf

Good luck


----------

